# Prolong Code with Discharge Code?



## randiroyder (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you use a prolonged service code, 99356, with a discharge code, 99239. The time is documented in the records.

Thanks, Randi


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 8, 2009)

*No*

Discharge codes are 99238 for 30 minutes or less; and 99239 for more than 30 minutes. Doesn't make any difference if it was 31 minutes or 131 minutes it's still coded with 99239.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## randiroyder (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Tessa, I didn't think so but I wanted to hear it from someone else to make sure.

Randi


----------

